# leaking foodsaver bags



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just vacuum sealed my dehydrated tomatoes and 2 of the 5 bags didn't seal. Most are double sealed by sealing each end in 2 places.

Do dried tomato slices poke holes in the bag?


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I have had troubles with sharp frozen food, but not with dried food. I have never double sealed.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had dried foods poke holes in the bags if they have too much air pulled out.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I suppose the solution is to run it through a blender first. That would reduce the size of the bag.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know about the blender but I just take my rolling pin or similar and run it lightly over them to flatten down any sharp points there may be. But I also use bags ordered from thesweetattack.com (cheaper and heavier quality). Got the recommendation for them as a bag/roll supplier from others here in the past. No problems with poked holes in them.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Make sure your sealing strip is clean. I ran into this issue and despite double sealing, I was still losing the seal. Turns out a tiny particle was stuck to the heated sealing strip, leaving a pinhole leak in the seal of the bag. The bags were all fine, the seal just didn't run all the way across until I cleaned the strip.


----------



## TX_LeBlanc (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had a lot of sealing issues with food saver brand vacuum sealers myself. After reading different forums I'm seeing a lot of bad reviews on food saver so I recently bought a LEM one threw Amazon for around 450 I think. My freezer has been full so I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'll let yall know if I have any bad luck with it.


----------

